# Adoption Order but now what ???



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hello all we finally had our day in court and have officially adopted our little one yipppeeeee, but what happens now with the legal bits like if we wanted a passport for example do we get new birth certs or a more official letter all we have is a congrats on your adoption day signed by the judge sw's have just totally deserted us the last few months and has left us a little unsure.

Oh just a quick one is it usual for a solicitor to be present at court ?? only my sw seemed to be a little suprised by it he came with LO's Sw?

Thanku xxxxxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Massive Congratulations!!!!!  

We have 2 children, adopted seperately. I seem to remember that the adoption certificate and new birth certificate were posted to us a week or so later (maybe more).

The first court day we had with DD#1 was just us, the sw's and the judge, but with DD #2, we were at a family court, and there seemed to be lots of official people there, probably including a solicitor to oversee it. I can't be entirely sure, but I wouldn't have thought it's unusual to have to have someone of legal standing present. 

Fab news though, that you've done it. It always seems a long time coming and a bit of a wierd time because we're used to SS being in our lives and now they dont need to be. You'll soon get used to the freedom!!

xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!  Its a fantastic feeling getting the AO and being able to say good-bye to SWs.

We had to wait about 5 weeks before the new birth cert came through and with it was a reply slip for a full length cert that you have to pay for, this is actually the adoption cert and cost approx £7.  When you have all that you can apply for a passport etc etc as normal.

OT x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

That doesn't suprise me    We got Munchkins life story at court but i could have handed it straight back its so rubbish    and we have only just received his later life letter 14 months after placement  

We waited a number of weeks for the certificate to come through and as OT says it is only the short one so you may like to order the fuller version for a few extra pounds.  Once you've got those then you can go about getting a passport, changing name at the gp's etc etc. 
The most frustrating thing to sort out for me was Munchkins child trust fund - thankfully all sorted now  

Congratulations


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh yes!!!  We had to wait another 4 months after AO for life story work, they even asked me to do it at one point but our SW said no.  20 months after placement and still no latter in life letter, his old SW is on mat leave until April so no one knows what she has or hasn't done.

Next time round I am going to be much more assertive 

OT x


----------

